# Jeremy Kyle Show today



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Is anyone watching Jeremy Kyle show today... discussing fertility...

xx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Am watching, desperately hoping I don't end up with high blood pressure, wanting to brick the telly...


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

I know what you mean i normally hate the show... but home im not speaking too soon im quite impressed so far .... hoping i dont change my mind !!!

xx


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

I just cannot believe some people - "We've been trying for 4 years but we both smoke!" How about giving up for a while! Arrggghhh!!!!


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Interested to see what their test results come back as ...


----------

